# Game #55: Suns v Hawks



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We won. 105-97

Vince Carter's minutes continue to dwindle, and the Suns keep looking better.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welp Vince did play well against the Raptors. Maybe the key is to get him booed, with that said it makes sense that his minutes are down. He was playing bad and Pietrus is a superior defender.

Btw got this from another board



> It was not Vince Carter's 17-point, six-steal game that had Gentry building up the man that he had held out of fourth quarters in recent games.
> 
> Before the game, Gentry said, "The greatest thing to me is he's trying like crazy. He comes in early. He's worked at it. When you're a guy that's depended on your athletic ability, eventually somewhere along the line you're going to lose some of that. But from the effort he gives us and the leadership he gives us and the way he tries to help everybody, he's been good for our team.
> 
> "There'll be nights that he's going to look like the same old Vince. Even when he's not, just to have him out there . . . it helps us."


----------

